# Hummers



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like most everyone about now, I have Hummers all over the yard. Took these 2 shots today. Hand held with natural light. I did get on top of an 8' ladder to get on their level.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Those are very nice. I wish the squirrels hadn't torn down my feeder. I finally gave up on it. Might have to go to Lost Maples for the fall color there are several feeders near the entrance station and lots of hummers.

Griz


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job !!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Glad I got the shots when I did, the Hummers have all but disappeared in the last 3 days. Guess the cool weather has sent them on south.


----------

